# My female ( 1.1 y/o) ragdoll cat cannot get pregnant... :(



## Olivia S (May 22, 2016)

We have been trying to have a litter of kittens for a while now. Our ragdoll tomboy is proven ( he had kittens before, while with his previous owner). The girl, has never been pregnant, but the owners said that she has not been neutered.. but its so strange that, although they have been living together for 2 months now.. nothing happened yet? I have seen them '' in action'' multiple times... Any explanations?

Now I am worried that she might have been neutered before they got her perhaps?... I do not know how to check.. She has no markings on her lower abdomen ( but these might have faded..)

Help?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Forgive me but the second cat looks mismarked. Are they both part of a registered pedigree breeding programme?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just had this problem with a Siamese queen who turned out to have polycystic ovaries. 
This can be checked by ultrasound I believe but my girl's were discovered when I decided to have her spayed.


----------



## Olivia S (May 22, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> Forgive me but the second cat looks mismarked. Are they both part of a registered pedigree breeding programme?


Yes they are both GCCF registered. The second cat is a bicolour ragdoll. The first one is a mitted blue point ragdoll.


----------



## Olivia S (May 22, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> I've just had this problem with a Siamese queen who turned out to have polycystic ovaries.
> This can be checked by ultrasound I believe but my girl's were discovered when I decided to have her spayed.


I will take her to the vet and get her checked. Thank you!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Olivia S said:


> Yes they are both GCCF registered. The second cat is a bicolour ragdoll. The first one is a mitted blue point ragdoll.


Glad to hear. Are you sure she's in fall call? My girl was half calling, boy was mating her, but no joy. Now she's had two proper screaming calls, there's a marked difference. It could be your girl is having mini calls over the winter and will need to wait until the spring before she's calling properly


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Since this cat is has health issues (based on your other thread), you should not be trying to breed from her. Only healthy, superior examples of the breed should be bred from.

Please, have her spayed.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Personally I would not breed either as both are mismarked and don't meet the breed standard but I wouldn't not breed because of farting. That's a dietary issue, not a breeding issue


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I did  thank you for raising it  have edited my post :Cat


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rufus15 said:


> Personally I would not breed either as both are mismarked and don't meet the breed standard but I wouldn't not breed because of farting. That's a dietary issue, not a breeding issue


It might be a diet issue, it might not. They don't know. Either way, it is currently a health issue. Tthe cat is not in perfect health and should not be bred from.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lorilu said:


> It might be a diet issue, it might not. They don't know. Either way, it is currently a health issue. Tthe cat is not in perfect health and should not be bred from.


You can't say the cat isn't in perfect health when you don't know. Farting is not a reason not to breed, all cats fart

A fecal panel needs doing to rule anything out

The bigger issue here is breeding two cats that are very beautiful but are pet quality and should never have been put for breeding in the first place


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rufus15 said:


> You can't say the cat isn't in perfect health when you don't know. Farting is not a reason not to breed, all cats fart


Nor do we know she is.



Rufus15 said:


> all cats fart


This is not actually true.  And certainly not to the extend described. This cat has an unresolved health issue and should not be bred from.

Not only for the excellent reasons you have stated, but because she is not healthy enough.


----------



## Siameezers (Mar 17, 2018)

Is the cat registered for breeding?

If the cat was purchased and registered for breeding, why would the OP think it is possible that the cat may have been previously spayed?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Nor do we know she is.
> 
> This is not actually true.  And certainly not to the extend described. This cat has an unresolved health issue and should not be bred from.
> 
> Not only for the excellent reasons you have stated, but because she is not healthy enough.


All cats fart, that is factually true, a cat that doesn't fart is either dead, or soon to be dead due to a non-functioning intestinal tract.


----------

